# What would I need to get Porsche Calipers to work on my mk4?



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

I met a contact at a Porsche dealer, a mechanic for them, and he says that he can get awesome prices on random parts. I was wondering what would I need or what parts exactly would I need in order to run Porsche Calipers on my mk4 1.8T. I have the TT setup right now.
Also would it even be possible to run the porsche rotors as well, or the whole kit from say a Boxter or 996 or something along those lines?
What are the parts I would need, or would it even be possible? When you install the rotors, dont the bolts have to be a specific pattern in order to fit, sort of like wheel patterns.
IF its possible to run even the calipers, what are the parts I would need? new lines as well?
Thanks and for now I am just curious about this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

found this kit by Neuspeed so far.
http://www.neuspeed.com/produc...=1762
If i have the TT setup though, what would I need, since I would already have the rotors. Would the TT carriers work or do I need those adapters?


----------



## JoeVeeDubber (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

The essential piece is the carrier. That neuspeed kit you posted, the most important thing is the carrier. The TT carriers you have will of course not work since they are designed to work with 1 piston calipers. The Porsche calipers are 4 piston, totally different design. You're best bet is probably seeing if Neuspeed will sell you just the carrier portion of the kit.


----------



## Gurft (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (JoeVeeDubber)*

http://www.evoms.com will sell you the hardware kit with everything you need to put 986 Calipers on your car.
You need
2 Calipers (duh!)
All the caliper hardware (spring clip, pin, jesus clip, shims)
2 Caliper Carriers
4 Caliper stretch bolts (2 per side)
New stainless lines (VW fitting to Banjo Fitting)
2 Banjo bolts with associated washers
I started putting together my own kit, and eve with getting the calipers at $250 each ( a huge discount ) I still went with the ECS Tuning Stage 2v1 kit as it came out cheaper in the long run. The nickle and dime stuff REALLY adds up.
The only time it's worthwile to build your own kit is if you get a used set of calipers for like $300 for the pair. I'd check out LA Porsche dismantlers, as they commonly have them for sale, then start sourcing other parts.
Also, if you ARE going to do the DIY route, talk to the guys at EVOMS, or join BIRA (www.bira.org) Both are hugely helpful in putting everything together.


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gurft)*

Check this;
http://dutchdub.com/Documents/...2.pdf parts to built your own kit are available seperately.
They also have a awesome rear kit for the MkIV/New Beetle platform.


----------

